

Why Rails 3.1 Streaming means you still have to think about your HEAD - MrMcDowall
http://www.mcdowall.info/john/blog/2011/06/why-rails-3-1-streaming-means-you-still-have-to-think-about-your-head/

======
omarqureshi
Surely this matters very little if you only have one CSS file and JS file.
Which if you use sprockets and precompile assets will be the case. It
definitely was so in the past that if you didnt serve your assets in one file
you had to use a horrible subdomain asset hack for parallel downloads, but
Rails 3.1 even solves this (so long as you have node.js or therubyracer
installed)

~~~
MrMcDowall
Exactly, the less external assets you load, the better. But you're not always
in a position to be loading just your own assets. Sometimes you'll use 3rd
party scripts and in that case as many of those need to still go at the bottom
as possible. Take the Twitter @anywhere library for example. It's non
essential to the user experience and shouldn't be at the top blocking the main
page from loading (especially given its wildly variable loading times), so it
should go at the bottom.

